# Analyser für Logfiles



## wal (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

kennt jemand eine Liste für Tools zum Auswerten von Logfiles?
(Also für Zugriffe, aufrufe etc.)

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir ein paar Tools nennen könntet.  

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Daniel Bernhardt (11. Mai 2004)

Hi wal,

was für Logfiles möchtest du denn auswerten? Schließlich sind alle Logfiles unterschiedlich und der "Logfile Parser" muss für die Art von Logfile, die du ihm anbietest, konfiguriert sein.

Eine große Auswahl an Programmen die dir weiterhelfen könnten findest du bei Freshmeat. In dieser Rubrik solltest du fündig werden.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## wal (11. Mai 2004)

Hi Daniel,

vielen Dank für den Link! Ich werde mich mal durch das Angebot wuseln!  

Ich suche eine einfache Möglickeit, einige Statistiken aus dem IIS5 Logfile rauszulesen und zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. Mai 2004)

Webalizer sollte das beherrschen.


----------

